# Cupping Survey



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cupping is an important aspect of any Baristas job

The following survey has been prepared by Ben from Octane Coffee (US) and the results will be published in the future

If you participate in regular cuppings please spend a few minutes to fill in this survey

http://tinyurl.com/n9x3v9


----------

